# Zoe ... the diva!



## cobaltgirl (Feb 22, 2005)

I think she's ready for MTV!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

o yes definitely !!!!! showgirl material  

great pics :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Awwww That is priceless! I absolutely adore her!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

She sure is :lol:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ha, those are so cute... looks like she's trying to stay away from the "fur"!! LOL


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

What a cutie! She looks great in pink.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Pink is definately her color. What a cutie.

Leslie


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Def!!!!!! (great name btw :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

What a glamor girl :love1:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

absoluetly gorgous!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Definitely diva material...she even has the " look " down pat ! LOL She is adorable !


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

lmao - the next Madonna :wink:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Great pictures!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I did not realize we had so many "fashion Divas" among us! :wink: She is a beauty!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Lovely pics.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

She looks like she's ready for the red carpet!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

she's very fashionable! and photogenic too


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I would definitely say she is too


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She is sooo pretty!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She's such a cutie! I love her sassy expressions. hehe :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh la la - classy! Is she giving autographs yet?


----------

